# Sicarius terrosus pictures



## Dennis1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Some pictures of my Sicarius terrosus :
adult female

Sicarius Terrosus cocon :


----------



## Blaster (Apr 30, 2007)

That is for sure an awesome spider! Had an opportunity to buy some, but I was afraid of the venom. Tell me, is she agressive?
Regards, Blaster.


----------



## Dennis1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

The spider is not aggresive , just a little bit nervous .
She is running fast , but she can not climp on glas or other things like that . 
Yes , the venom is really strong . Bit the venom of species from south amerika is less dangerous than species from africa .

But it is worth keeping them . They are really interesting and easy to keep .


----------



## Gigas (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice female ,
Can I ask what temperatures were when she produced the cocoon?
and if you know when she was mated?


----------



## froggyman (Apr 30, 2007)

is that the same as a six eyed sand spider?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 30, 2007)

Whats up with the venom does it just hurt really bad or does it cause damage of some type?


----------



## Dennis1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Here a picture of the new enclosure :



>is that the same as a six eyed sand spider?

Yes , Sicarius is a six eyed sand spider

>Nice female 

Thanks

>Can I ask what temperatures were when she produced the cocoon?

I think ~30°C .

>Whats up with the venom does it just hurt really bad or does it cause damage of some type?

The venom is highly dangrous . The venom of species from african killed people . Sicarius hanii is called the most venmous spider ...
But I dont think the venom of the south american Sicarius is so highly toxic as  the venom of african species . 
The  bitten crickets ( from Sicarius terrosus ) need a long time to die ... 
But south american species are really venmous and dangerous . 
Everytime take care while handling them !


----------



## Gigas (Apr 30, 2007)

Just thought it would be good to add that the venom is very necrotic, kills flesh basically, much like loxosceles another member of sicariidae.


----------



## Dennis1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Gigas said:


> Just thought it would be good to add that the venom is very necrotic, kills flesh basically, much like loxosceles another member of sicariidae.



Yes , and there is NOT a Antivenom for Sicarius species !
Th venom of Sicarius is much more dangerous than Loxosceles .


----------



## Marcel_h (Apr 30, 2007)

They look nice but i'm aint gonna take the risk keeping them. Good luck with them and dont get bitten(sorry had to say that)


----------



## froggyman (Apr 30, 2007)

nice enclousure pics 
>marcel i agree with you im afraid to get bite even by my p.audax


----------



## WildlifeWarrior (Oct 19, 2009)

does any1 know anything more about S. hahni from experience


----------



## 8+) (Oct 19, 2009)

Dennis1 said:


> The  bitten crickets ( from Sicarius terrosus ) need a long time to die..


Well the physiology of a cricket is so different from our physiology, that this is basically irrelevant.

Nice spider though! Good luck with the babies...


----------



## WildlifeWarrior (Oct 19, 2009)

isn't a Sicarius terrosus commonly called a cave spider, S.hahni six eyed sand spider?? just wondering for identification purpose
oh, and what prices r on S. terrosus?


----------



## hauser (Oct 19, 2009)

WildlifeWarrior said:


> does any1 know anything more about S. hahni from experience


i keep and breed Sicarius cf. hahni. i bought some wc spiderlings direct from namibia. they were sold to me as S.hahni, but i haven't found an identification key yet, to be shure. unfortunately, there's not much information around about S.hahni.
my Sicarius cf. hahni pics


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 19, 2009)

nice spider  _Sicarius_ are very interesting spiders. i watched a video on Youtube where one buried itself, which was pretty cool.

but of course, i'd never be able to get such a dangerous pet until i move out....assuming i could even find one in the US


----------



## burmish101 (Oct 19, 2009)

S. terrosus have been imported into the u.s. im not aware of anyone here actually breeding or getting successful sacs from yet, or they didnt post about it. I've read of 3 bite reports 2 died and the third had his left arm completely rot off but I havent found an article about it. Very interesting species, youtube videos are fun to watch.


----------



## What (Oct 19, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> S. terrosus have been imported into the u.s. im not aware of anyone here actually breeding or getting successful sacs from yet, or they didnt post about it. I've read of 3 bite reports 2 died and the third had his left arm completely rot off but I havent found an article about it. Very interesting species, youtube videos are fun to watch.


Supposedly Frank Somma had a sac produced by a female he bred with a male from the same import.

But... the spiders imported from Chile are a Sicarius sp. I dont think anyone has actually spent the time to key them out for sure yet.


----------



## WildlifeWarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

hauser said:


> i keep and breed Sicarius cf. hahni. i bought some wc spiderlings direct from namibia. they were sold to me as S.hahni, but i haven't found an identification key yet, to be shure. unfortunately, there's not much information around about S.hahni.
> my Sicarius cf. hahni pics


Cool pics,r these all quite small still? any tips for breeding them? couse i couldn't find much about them, how long it takes 4 slings to hatch????
i'm looking for details for identifying them myself, i'll try emailing a woman that works in laboratory in US, she's testing S.hahni venom, and she has like 50 of them


----------



## WildlifeWarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

not sure if any1 saw this video, collecting Sicarius venom
http://legacy.lclark.edu/dept/public/binford07.html


----------



## hauser (Oct 20, 2009)

WildlifeWarrior said:


> Cool pics,r these all quite small still? any tips for breeding them? couse i couldn't find much about them, how long it takes 4 slings to hatch????
> i'm looking for details for identifying them myself, i'll try emailing a woman that works in laboratory in US, she's testing S.hahni venom, and she has like 50 of them


i raised some Sicarius cf. hahni from slings. they grow adult in about a year. i keep them at ~85-90F, absolutely dry on sand. no problem mating them, the male survived. after 3 weeks she built the first eggsac and another one every two months (7 till now). usually it takes about 8-10 weeks to hatch, 25-35 slings per eggsac.


----------



## 8+) (Oct 21, 2009)

WildlifeWarrior said:


> not sure if any1 saw this video, collecting Sicarius venom
> http://legacy.lclark.edu/dept/public/binford07.html


Thanks for that! There are some great links to the right of that vid, including a 45min NPR interview. I'm listening to it now...


----------



## WildlifeWarrior (Oct 22, 2009)

hauser said:


> i raised some Sicarius cf. hahni from slings. they grow adult in about a year. i keep them at ~85-90F, absolutely dry on sand. no problem mating them, the male survived. after 3 weeks she built the first eggsac and another one every two months (7 till now). usually it takes about 8-10 weeks to hatch, 25-35 slings per eggsac.[/QUOTE
> 
> where did u bought them, do u know whos selling?
> where can i get S.hahni?
> thanks for the info


----------



## Yareus (Oct 27, 2009)

my female


----------



## WildlifeWarrior (Nov 1, 2009)

Just found where to buy them, and LOTS of other inverts, i'll try and see how it works out


----------

